# Toureg calipers



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi All-
I just looked at my co-workers calipers on his Toureg!!
Are those 4, 6 or 8 piston calipers? They are huge!!
I'm sure they are needed to stop the vehicle and a payload of close to 3K pounds, but man are they big.
They are the second biggest factory calipers I've seen(biggest being the Audi RS6).
Anyone know how many pots?


----------



## vego99 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (rabstg)*

AS PER CAYENNE SPEC BOOK
FRONT; SIX PISTON ALUMINUM FIXED CALIPERS 350MM ROTORS
REAR; FOUR PISTON ALUMINUM FIXED CALIPERS 330MM


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (vego99)*

6 in front and 4 in the rear.... Nice. I will see when we can pull the wheels off and inspect the calipers. I'm curious to see who makes them.
Thanks again for the information.


----------



## vego99 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (rabstg)*

brembo

they are huge when they first came in to the shop we all were amazed at the size of them!!


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (vego99)*

i held my boxster calipers up to them. they look alost identical, my fronts and the touaregs rears.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Toureg calipers (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_I'm sure they are needed to stop the vehicle and a payload of close to 3K pounds, but man are they big.

A Toureg weighs about 6K pounds! about twice what you think!


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

I think he meant just the payload of 3K. 6K TReg + 3K payload = big mamma jamma brakes.
This kinda makes upgrading to Audi TT brakes seem a little piddly, huh?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Toureg calipers (JamieK18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamieK18T* »_i held my boxster calipers up to them. they look alost identical, my fronts and the touaregs rears.

I believe there are more than one brake systems that are available. I know in the Europe market there are at least two options available.


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

this was the v6.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

My co-worker has the decked out V8 that is capable of towing something around 3K pounds.. 
The front calipers are about a foot long.
His is black with the chrome exhaust tips in the rear.. Really pretty vehicle that has lots of go and stop power.
VW did a really nice job with the Toureg except with the MPG. He get 11-13 mpg in the city. My 1.8T get 27-28 MPG. But he uses it to pull his MV Agusta so it is "practical" for him.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Toureg calipers (rabstg)*

i saw a VR6 toureg at the dealership and the 6pot front calipers looked solid as hell.. they look bigger than the 6 pot calipers on a GT2 i saw at the auto show last year
you guys at ECS need to make a kit to adapt thoes toureg brakes to my GTi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (PhOO)*

Too late..


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Too late..










Meaning??
You guys are working on a Toureg brake conversion??
How in the hell are ppl gonna fit 350MM rotors and that huge caliper under some normal wheels? LOL


----------



## 02GTI-VR6 (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Toureg calipers (3wheelinWolf)*

I think he meant it already has a brake upgrade


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: Toureg calipers ([email protected])*

wheres the ceramic rotors at


----------



## vego99 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (PhOO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhOO* »_wheres the ceramic rotors at










You do not want ceramic rotors!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (vego99)*

Ceramic is just too expensive...
The rotors in the above picture are junk too.. The machine shop goofed really bad on the cross drill pattern..
paul


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Toureg calipers ([email protected])*

in the U.S., both V6 and V8 use the same Brembo made 6pot calipers. just like the Porche pics above. both Touaregs tow up to 7700lbs and weight in themselve at 5000lbs and 5300ish. i'm off by a few pounds but that's pretty damn close. the 7700lbs part is acurate though


----------



## 03BMP0603 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Toureg calipers (M this 1!)*

SO will the Toureg brakes fit on my 20AE? I got a hook up with VW parts so I can probably get a good price on em. Thanks!!


----------



## turbocraig (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Toureg calipers (3wheelinWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3wheelinWolf* »_
Meaning??
You guys are working on a Toureg brake conversion??
How in the hell are ppl gonna fit 350MM rotors and that huge caliper under some normal wheels? LOL

Cayenne brakes on an S4. Looks good ECS. It's crazy what someone can do when they are told that it cannot be done. First time I have seen a pic of the S4 with the brakes. Looks very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dansk Ventoe (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Toureg calipers (turbocraig)*

The front brakes on the touareg are not 350mm they are 330's all the way around. Only the cayenne has the larger ones in the front.


----------

